# My Victorians



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're starting to get a little more camera-friendly...the Dayglows are growing like weeds, the Piebalds are growing but no where near as quickly. Oh, and there's the moorii, which are growing like snails, lol.

Was doing my water change when I was taking pictures...once the water level dropped the current from the filter out pour started creating bubbles that they apparently enjoyed.



















Some of the piebalds...the yellow dude is my favorite of the piebalds, he's got so much "camo" going on for him.


























And a couple of the Dayglows...of which I think almost all are male  This guy is one of the sub doms..the boys aren't very camera friendly yet








And some of the girls, who do seem to like the camera more


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good, not a lot of victorian tanks out there.


----------

